# Nikon help?



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

245Bettalover said:


> Is a Nikon D3100 good for taking pictures of fish say like cichlids or community fish?


Any camera is good for taking pictures of just about anything. Not every camera is ideal for everything though. Look at the lenses friend not the camera. Just realize you'd want some type of macro lens and an off camera flash for fish.


----------

